# A Casio Pro Trek For The Smaller Wrist...



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I got this as part of a small joblot a few weeks ago and won't be keeping it, but just thought I'd share on here before it goes up for sale, as some of you might find it interesting.

It's a Casio Pro Trek Ley Birdlife PRL-30, and is about the same size as their Casio Baby G range - unlike the usual giant oversized Pro Treks! :lol: Not a bad option for anyone with smaller wrists, where the "normal" Pro Treks look a bit too, er, massive!

As you'd expect from Casio, it's loaded with plenty of *cough* useful features, including:

Electro-luminescent backlight

Auto light switch

Low-temperature resistant (-20Â°C)

Thermometer

Display range: -20Â° to +60Â°C

Temperature display unit: 0.1Â°C

Sunrise and sunset data: (Sunrise/sunset times based on input data)

Trekking Counter

Input data: Length of stride

Measuring capacity (up to 23:59'59)

Number of steps (Up to 99,999)

Distance (up to 999 km)

Countdown alarm (Input range: 1 min. to 60 min).

Daily alarm

Hourly time signal

Regular timekeeping: Hour, minutes, am/pm, month, date, day, seconds

Auto-calendar (Pre-programmed to the year 2039)

12/24-hour formats

Size: 38mm diameter x 12mm thick

Here are a few quick pics, starting with one next to my "normal" Pro Trek to show the size difference:










Next is an overall view of the face:










And a look at the strap, which seems a little too bulky to me but is at least in new condition:










Here's the Pro Trek and Birdlife International branding:










And finally the backlight, which appears to have some sort of ostrich or emu in the background but that didn't really come out very well in the photo  :










It's a nice looking watch, but personally I'd ditch the strap and adaptors because I think they make the watch sit a bit too high on the wrist. I reckon it would look good on a green or grey NATO. If it doesn't sell I might just get one to try it out.

Strangely, I've done a few searches on Ask Jeeves and Google, but only found one reference to it, on a website called "Nav City". They had it for sale at Â£88.08 but it's now discontinued. If anyone else can shed any light on it, or has more information, feel free to get in touch. Apart from all the specs above that I copied from the advert, all I know is it originally came in a wicker basket and also should have some sort of small belt loop hanger for the trekking counter function, which are both missing. Still quite a nice watch though, and I think it will sell pretty easily on ebay.

Any thoughts welcome from you guys, as always


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes definately ditch the strap nato all the way maybe an olive nato? give it the outdoors look


----------

